# 59 Schwinn Racer



## Big Moe (Dec 22, 2016)

Well, I won the auction for my newest addition. Black 26" Schwinn Racer 3speed. I just wish it wasn't going to cost so much to ship it. 80.00 for boxing it up, and probably around 60.00 for the shipping. Oh well, will post pictures when I get it here.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 22, 2016)

I take it nobody in Madison could help you out.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 23, 2016)

Dang that is going to be an expensive Racer. The last two I sold I got $75 each for a '59 and a '62 and both were black. I hope it is a really nice one! V/r Shawn


----------



## Big Moe (Dec 23, 2016)

It still has the original black BF Goodrich tires on it. And they are in beautiful condition.


----------



## Big Moe (Dec 23, 2016)

Here is a picture of it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 23, 2016)

Big Moe said:


> Here is a picture of it.View attachment 400479




That is a sweet bike! V/r Shawn


----------



## Big Moe (Dec 23, 2016)

Wait until you see the tires on it.


----------



## Big Moe (Dec 23, 2016)

Here are the tires.


----------



## Big Moe (Dec 31, 2016)

Thanks for all the likes y'all. Received the bike yesterday. Sunny today, so hopefully posting more pictures later on.


----------



## Big Moe (Dec 31, 2016)

Here are more pictures of the Racer.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 31, 2016)

That's one clean Racer. Nice example.

Might want to adjust the front brake pads before riding.


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 31, 2016)

Very nice,I'd say the shipping  was money well spent.Without the I-net,this site and the shipping companies,most of us wouldn't be able to get any cool stuff.


----------



## REC (Jan 1, 2017)

Big Moe said:


> Wait until you see the tires on it.




OK, I waited. Now I want 'em!
NICE! That is a really nice ride!

REC


----------



## Big Moe (Jan 1, 2017)

Yeah it is. Took it for a ride yesterday, had to adjust the shift cable a little. Just left it in high gear. Works fine now. I'm leaving the brake cable alone. I'm a big guy and I need the extra force to stop the bike. Old boy is going to live in the house for awhile. Now I have to get back on the 63 racer project. Thanks guys, Big Moe


----------



## irideiam (Jan 1, 2017)

Nice ride


----------



## Eric Amlie (Jan 1, 2017)

That bike is in spectacular condition for it's age!
If the frame size had been the next size larger, I would have been in competition for it.


----------



## Big Moe (Jan 2, 2017)

I'm 6'2", 250lbs. I don't have any trouble riding it.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 2, 2017)

very cool racer! I have bits and pieces from a 1960. I put S-7's on it since it did not come with the original wheels.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 5, 2019)

One gorgeous Racer indeed!


----------



## schwinnlax (Oct 7, 2019)

Very clean, nice bike!  At 6' 2", you'd probably feel more comfortable on a 23" frame.  Here is my '59 Racer, 23" frame.  I'm also 6'2".


----------



## Big Moe (Oct 7, 2019)

I just like the short frames better.


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 7, 2019)

Big Moe said:


> I'm 6'2", 250lbs. I don't have any trouble riding it.




funny how people complain about frame size on these....simply raise the seat and bars...
Voila!


----------



## Eric Amlie (Oct 8, 2019)

bobcycles said:


> funny how people complain about frame size on these....simply raise the seat and bars...
> Voila!




Probably just personal preference.
I'm only a little over 5' 6", but even on my 23" '63 Traveler I had to use a set back seatpost to keep from feeling cramped up on the bike.


----------



## spitshineschwinn (Oct 8, 2019)

I feel the same way (cramped) on most Schwinn middleweight models. I have lightweight bikes in 19", 21" & 23" frames and all of them suit me fine. I do have the seat posts raised to varying heights, but it just doesn't seem to work for me on the middleweights.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 8, 2019)

It depends on the geometry of the frame. The frame nominal frame height number does matter, but so do a bunch of other measurements, including fore/aft reach. If the head tube and the seat tube are parallel (or very close to parallel) and the fore/aft reach is in the "adult" size range, then the height of the frame does not matter as much as it otherwise would. When you raise your seat post and stem on a frame of that kind, the two both go higher but other than being taller, the adult-sized fore/aft reach of the frame is preserved. 

Many newer bikes do not have parallel head and set tubes because this causes the reach to get bigger as you make the seat post taller - the idea being the taller rider needs more fore/aft reach.  Sometimes this is true and sometimes not. Some shorter riders are "all arms and legs", and some taller riders have shorter arms and legs. A 23 inch frame Raleigh Sports (26 inch wheels) is great for me at 5ft 7in.  But someone who is 5ft 9in might prefer a 21 inch frame, depending on their skeletal dimensions.

And with height, you want to have the bottom travel of the pedal extend your leg quite a bit, but not quite fully straight. The extension allows the rider to more fully develop power, sort of like when a boxer gets a chance to extend on his punches. If you're not extending and your knees are jammed up, you're missing out on some extra power you can develop into the drive train (need to raise the seat post or go to a bigger frame). If you're struggling/reaching down and totally straightening your leg to just get to the bottom of the travel, you're running the risk of injury and probably losing some power at the bottom of the crank (need a lower seat post or smaller frame).


----------



## schwinnlax (Oct 9, 2019)

bobcycles said:


> funny how people complain about frame size on these....simply raise the seat and bars...
> Voila!



Well, if you stick with the stock stem, there is only and inch or two of height adjustment before you run out of stem.  Then you have to go to an alternative if you want your bars higher, which looks a bit odd.  That’s how I found these two Travelers. (And they are both 23” frame!)  Both had custom made tall stems.  I think the seller wanted a pretty upright riding position.


----------

